# Logging into a Linksys router[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## jojo323 (May 4, 2008)

I'm hoping someone can help me log into my Linksys Wireless-G Router model number: WRT54G version 6. I'm running Windows Vista Home Premium edition. The problem I'm running into is that when I enter the default gateway's IP address in the address bar it seems to me that Vista is searching for it as a webpage and I get a page cannot be displayed. My computer is directly connected to the router and I can ping the router through the command prompt just fine. I disabled my firewall thinking that that might be the problem but it didn't work. This is the first time I'm trying to log into it through Vista. The only other solution that I can think of is that maybe Vista will only allow you to log into a router if your on an admin account. The problem there is that the account I'm using is an admin but Vista doesn't see it as one, I tryed to do an ipconfig /release but I was told the operation required higher elevation. So if thats the case how do I get Vista to recognize that my account is an administrator account? Sorry I know I wrote a lot so forgive my verboseness. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Logging into a Linksys router*

Hi jojo323. . .

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

I suggest that you download - or load/copy - the software into your Vista System placing the exe file on the desktop. Then right-click on it, select Run as Administrator; answer the User Access Control (UAC) prompt - Continue or with the admin password. This allows you to run the program at an *Elevated* security level - one that is above your admin user account.

Please let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jojo323 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Logging into a Linksys router*

Thanks for your quick response jcgriff2, that helped me getting past the admin problem so thanks for that, but I'm still unable to log into the router.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Logging into a Linksys router*

Whats the problem now?
If its the login info, admin is both the username and password


----------



## jojo323 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Logging into a Linksys router*

Well it's still the same problem, when the computer is directly connected to the router and I enter the default gateway address in IE it gives me a page cannot be displayed error.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Logging into a Linksys router*

Are you sure your entering it in the correct format?

http://(ip here)

What URL did you use?


----------



## jojo323 (May 4, 2008)

Positive, I've done it many times before and I was able to do it only a few months ago before we upgraded to Vista. I've attached pictures of what comes up when I try log in via in IE and firefox. Also one thing I forgot to mention in the initial post is that I am using a Gateway laptop.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Try entering it without the http://


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Have you tried resetting the router?


----------

